# -
?        ,  ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 +    ., , .  .



> 


? .

----------

.     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?
    , ,  - ,  .

----------

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## _

- .
      ,    .     ,     .

   -     ( ,    ),      (,    ),      .

     /   .

----------

!

----------

(     )     ?       .  ! , .

----------

1.  -  ()

 :Smilie: 
   - 8 .
  --10,   - , ,   :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

:Smilie:  
 : KL_TO_1C.TXT
      ...

----------

?     (    ?).     ?

----------

**      .....
.        
  51	 62//

      .
  0/0	 0/1/01	
(        ) 
    ....

----------

**,   ....
  10            

  ... 
        10. 



http://new.ib.ru/wiki

----------

[    


   ?  ?  ?

----------

